# Best method for raising LED light?



## Protopigeon (16 Jan 2020)

Hi folks

I want to add another LED light to my Dennerle 60L cube (38cm x 38cm square)








 

Currently I have a Fluval Aquasky LED 2.0 light which is great for the existing plants and shrimp, but I want to grow some grasses emergent at the back, so I need another light source because the emergent plants will be above the existing light fixture.

What are my options here? If I buy another Fluval LED I can set the sunrise / sunset the same as the main light, which would be ideal, but it would need raising up about 18" or so.

Does anyone know if I can buy some legs or something for them? Don't really want to drill brackets into the wall and there's nothing above the tank I can hang anything from.

The gooseneck LEDs I've seen are far too short for this.

Adny advice appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## Aquarium hope (16 Jan 2020)

You can get brackets for hanging lights that attach in the sides of your aquarium:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/LEDHOLYT-A...=aquarium+light+bracket&qid=1579188998&sr=8-5

Alternatively you can get a floor or desk stand and hang the light from that


----------



## tiger15 (16 Jan 2020)

Instead of raising the light, I submerged it at the water line with submersible LED tube by tying it to the rim with fish line.  Since your tank is rimless, you can buy tank top holders for attachment.  

https://www.ebay.com/itm/20-30-40-5...var=630909682860&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

[URL]https://www.ebay.com/itm/6-8-10-12mm-Aquarium-Fish-Tank-Acrylic-Clips-Glass-Cover-Support-Holders-1-4Pcs/252517473099?hash=item3acb36db4b:m:mp7cEIScxb8paB73Vx2D8cQ[/URL]


----------



## Protopigeon (16 Jan 2020)

Those brackets look like they might work, thanks.



Aquarium hope said:


> Alternatively you can get a floor or desk stand and hang the light from that



actually that's not a bad idea, I've got an uplighter next to the tank maybe I can utilise that

@tiger15 thanks for the suggestion but I'm really looking to light the emersed plants from above


----------



## Protopigeon (18 Jan 2020)

I think this is what I will do as I can make a pretty tall stand with acrylic https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-acrylic-light-stand.36992/


----------

